# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Sisik merah terus menerus

## fauzy mahri

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
Ukuran ikan 60 cm lebih. Sudah lebih dari 5 kali dikarantina. Setiap kali dikarantina selalu berhasil sembuh, merah-merah ditubuhnya berhasil dihilangkan. Tapi setiap kembali ke kolam setelah beberapa hari merah-merah itu selalu muncul lagi. Mohon bantuannya om om sekalian  :Cry:  ada apa dengan ikan saya dan bagaimana solusinya

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Masih banyak ilmu yang harus saya pelajari nih...... Ijin menyimak.

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

